# is it ok to take vitamins and whey powder through customs?



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I'm going to Turkey for tx on Saturday and wondering if it's ok to take DHEA tablets, coenzyme Q10 and whey protein powder through the customs?

Last thing I need is to get arrested for illegal drugs.( they might think the whey powder is something else  )  I will need it for when I start my short protocol, during stimms.

Any info much appreciated.  

Ophelia


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Ophelia
Just wanted to pop in and say Good Luck.
I would also ring the airline and say that you are taking them with you- some Drs will write a letter saying you are carrying drugs etc.  If not walk up to the check in  desk with them and said 'Hand luggage or packed luggage' and leave in the original containers.

Thinking of you
L x


----------

